# Hunting accident



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

HUNTER KILLS ANOTHER HUNTER AND THEN PARTIES
Sept. 30, 2005

According to Sheriff Pete Quirin of Monroe County, Wisconsin, Seth Hammes was killed by a 22-caliber rifle while he was out bow and arrow hunting. He had been shot in the pelvis and then in the heart. As he was using his camcorder at the time of the killing, he recorded 24-year old Russell Schroeder in a nearby field.

The police found the camcorder near Hammes's body and were able to identify Schroeder. Both Hammes's screaming and Schroeder's promise that he would get help were recorded. Schroeder is facing 85 years in prison. He allegedly went to a party after killing Hammes without calling for help as he had promised.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

They should tie this guy to a treestand, give him a camcorder, and let someone poke a few rounds of 22 bullets into him to see how he feels about it.

What is good for the goose, is good for the gander.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What is it about people in Wi shooting other hunters? last year Vang and now this? Is there something in the cheese?

Just think if it wasn't for finding the camcorder he might still be hunting us 

Too bad there's no death penalty in WI


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

My thoughts go out for the victim.

WI is a crazy place these days! :-?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Unreal where ever it happened. Will be interesting to hear more details on this story. Pretty hard to believe it was an accident.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Mossy echos my thoughts. It doesn't sound like it was accidental to me. Burl


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm with you guys. One shot maybe...but this guy was hit twice. Think it could be a copycat crime?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

My condolences go to the family of the victim.



> HUNTER KILLS ANOTHER HUNTER AND THEN PARTIES


Please do not refer to this person in the future as a hunter he is definately not one of us. He is aparently a cold blooded killer!

*Bobm Wrote*


> Is there something in the cheese?


 :lol:

Bob[/quote]


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

We really need the death penalty. We havent even got to the regular gun season yet. By the way theres nothing wrong with the cheese, unless you eat to much and get bound up  .


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Here is a little better write up on the story
http://www.wisconsinoutdoornews.com/art ... /news3.txt


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks Hunter, for the link to the article. It's easier to comment knowing more of the facts. This does not seem like an accident to me, since the "hunter", no wait, the moron, purposefully shot at some movement, ie. the other human being! You just gotta hope the guy's lawyer doesn't hunt, because she thinks it's an "accident" to mistake a kid FOR A SQUIRREL! I'm glad our fox squirrels aren't a brighter color, because then we wouldn't be safe even in blaze orange with people like that "hunting", I mean shooting, in our state. Hope he goes to jail. 
A year or two ago, a guy shot his friend, who was coming across a field back to the truck in the DARK! If I remember correctly, headlights were on to help field dress a deer, and one of the party saw movement, and I think eyes reflecting in the field. Another guy up and shoots at this apparition, and kills his friend. The guy was really torn up as you can imagine, but it's terrifying how quickly horror happens when stupidity happens with a gun involved.
I still go out and hunt here. I mean how can a guy stay hidden in fall!? But I do wear blaze and lots of it, hope I don't look too furry, and hope to stay out of harms way. I'm praying the rest of the year is safer, esp. with our gun deer season coming up in < 2 weeks.
On a lighter note:
I'm coming for a long weekend to ND in a couple of days, and I'm bringing cheese! I hope to find some of those friendly landowners I've read about in the forums, and some birds. Be not afraid of the cheese, unless you eat too much at once, as bratlabs has warned about.
As I've told kids at our youth pheasant hunt program, a hunting trip is always successful when everyone comes back safe, including the dogs!
Good hunting, stay safe!


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

News update, in case you haven't yet heard, Chai Vang, who killed 6 deer hunters and wounded 2 others last fall, was sentenced today to 6 consecutive life sentences. This means that he will never be eligible for parole, and therefore never get out of jail. I hope this ends the string of bad events in the woods of WI.

"Let's be careful out there."
Sarge from Hill St. Blues


----------

